# Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug gerade ____



## Shazhudao945

Guten Tag, zusammen

Der Satz steht bei mir in einer Übung. Das Lehrbuch bietet nur eine richtige Antwort: _abgefahren_.
Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kamm, war der Zug gerade ____ .

Meine Frage ist: gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten (Für das Sprachniveau B1/B2)?
Kann man hier _weg_ nutzen?

Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kamm, war der Zug gerade_ weg_.

Danke sehr!


----------



## bearded

Shazhudao945 said:


> Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kamm, war der Zug gerade_ weg_.


Hello.
Yes, I think it's possible  but more colloquial (and the particle 'weg' can be regarded as an abbreviation for ''weggefahren'' anyway).
I hope that natives will confirm.

Please note 'kam' with one m.


----------



## anahiseri

I would prefer 
. . .  war der Zug *schon* weg.
Yes. it's a bit more colloquial.


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> I would prefer
> . . . war der Zug *schon* weg.


I think 'gerade weg' emphasizes ''it left just one moment ago'', whereas  'schon weg' does not indicate how long ago - if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> I think 'gerade weg' emphasizes ''it left just one moment ago'', whereas 'schon weg' does not indicate how long ago - if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, but I wouldn't use "weg" in this situation. "Gerade" somehow implies that you still see him or just could have.

_Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug gerade (eben) losgefahren.
Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug schon weg.

"Schon weg" _implies that the train was gone and not to be seen anymore. Not necessarily long ago, maybe just even, but clearly gone.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> the particle 'weg' can be regarded as an abbreviation for ''weggefahren''


That is how I'd interpret it. In colloquial German certain verbs can be dropped in certain collocations:

Der Zug war gerade weg. (gefahren)
Ich muss dann mal weiter. (machen)
Da muss ich nochmal ran. (gehen)


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Ich muss dann mal weiter.


Das wäre für mich ohne Kontext zweideutig (gehen, machen....?). /  Without context it would be ambiguous.

I also think of expressions like ''ich will nach Hause/an den Strand/nach München...'' -  with verb ellipsis as well.


----------



## Frieder

Wird durch die Situation  klar, oder wird bewusst unklar gehalten. "Unheimlich beschäftigte" Menschen müssen immer weiter (was auch immer).


----------



## anahiseri

bearded said:


> Hello.
> Yes, I think it's possible  but more colloquial (and the particle 'weg' can be regarded as an abbreviation for ''weggefahren'' anyway).
> I hope that natives will confirm.
> 
> Please note 'kam' with one m.


You're absolutely right, but I think the particle *gerade* doesn't quite fit in a sentence without verb.
Kajjo's examples are just what I have in mind:

_Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug gerade (eben) losgefahren.
Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug schon weg._

I have the feeling that _*gerade *_is normally used with an "action" verb; something has happened a moment ago. You can make the same sentence with *schon*,  
_Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug schon losgefahren.
_but 
_Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug gerade weg. 
is perhaps not quite as idiomatic in this context. (natives, correct me if you think I'm wrong!)_


----------



## Frieder

anahiseri said:


> Als ich auf den Bahnsteig kam, war der Zug gerade weg.
> is perhaps not quite as idiomatic in this context.


Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich finde es sogar sehr idiomatisch. _Gerade _bedeutet hier nicht "genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt", sondern "erst seit kurzer Zeit". "Gerade" betont hier, im Gegensatz zu "schon", dass ich den Zug nur _ganz knapp verpasst_ habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> You're absolutely right, but I think the particle *gerade* doesn't quite fit in a sentence without verb.


Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie _anahiseri_ und _Kajjo:  "Der Zug war gerade weg." _klingt für mich absolut nicht idiomatisch.

_Der Zug fuhr gerade weg/ los. 
Der Zug ist gerade weg. 
Der Zug ist schon weg. _

P.S.
_ Mit "gerade" _beschreibt man etwas, was sich vor unseren Augen abspielt, während "weg sein" einen Zustand beschreibt.


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> während "weg sein" einen Zustand beschreibt.


Wie schon oben geschrieben, kann es sich aber auch um eine Verkürzung von "gerade weggefahren sein" handeln.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> ich muss dann mal weiter. (machen)


Ich denke, das hängt von der Region ab.

Ich würde es nicht als "weitermachen" verstehen, sondern als "weitergehen/weggehen"=Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr.



Frieder said:


> Wird durch die Situation  klar, oder wird bewusst unklar gehalten. "Unheimlich beschäftigte" Menschen müssen immer weiter (was auch immer).


Das funktioniert hier nicht im Sinne von "weitermachen", es ist zumindest nicht so in meinem Wortschatz. Ich würde es falsch verstehen.

---

Dagegen ist "Der Zug ist gerade weg/fort" für mich völlig natürliche Alltagssprache.

---

weg sein/fort sein= nicht mehr hier sein.


Vielleicht ist auch das regional unterschiedlich, wenn ich die anderen Beiträge sehe.


----------



## Alemanita

Kurze Unterhaltung am Telefon:
"Inge Meier."
"Hier Schulz. Kann ich mal Ihren Mann sprechen?"
"Der ist gerade weg. Warten Sie mal, ich will sehen, ob ich ihn noch erwische. Eeeerwin!!!"


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> "Der ist gerade weg. Warten Sie mal, ich will sehen, ob ich ihn noch erwische. Eeeerwin!!!"


This doesn't work for me. We wouldn't say that in Northern Germany.

_"Hier Schulz. Kann ich mal Ihren Mann sprechen?"
"Der ist gerade nicht da. Er kommt etwa in einer Stunde zurück."_

"gerade nicht da" bedeutet nur, dass er im Moment (jetzt gerade) nicht da ist, macht aber keine Aussage darüber, wann er gegangen ist oder wiederkommt. Es impliziert aber ein wenig, dass er normalerweise schon hätte da sein können.

Alemanitas Bedeutung würde ich mit "Der ist gerade eben los." ausdrücken. Das impliziert, dass er gerade erst vor ganz kurzer Zeit gegangen ist.


----------



## Alemanita

Und sagt man in Norddeutschland nicht, niemals "gerade" im Zusammenhang mit etwas, was soeben geschehen ist?

Dieser Brief ist gerade gekommen. Vor einer Minute ist er in den Briefkasten geworfen worden, ich sehe noch die Briefträgerin mit ihrem Fahrrad vor dem nächsten Haus stehen.

Der Kaffee ist gerade fertig (in diesem Moment, in dem du ins Haus kommst). Hier implizit natürlich: gerade fertig geworden.

Genauso ist es oben gemeint: Der Mann ist gerade weg (gegangen). Nicht: er ist momentan nicht da. Da würde ich sagen: Erwin ist im Moment nicht da.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> niemals "gerade" im Zusammenhang mit etwas, was soeben geschehen ist?


Doch, sehr oft sogar. Ich glaube, dein Beispiel funktioniert nicht, weil "ist weg" hier unüblich ist.


Alemanita said:


> Der Kaffee ist gerade fertig


Perfekt. Das geht!


Alemanita said:


> Der Mann ist gerade weg (gegangen)


Ja, aber ohne "gegangen" klingt es für mich nicht korrekt und schon gar nicht idiomatisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ja, aber ohne "gegangen" klingt es für mich nicht korrekt und schon gar nicht idiomatisch.


Es scheint ein klares Beispiel für regionale Verwendung zu sein, wobei ich große Regionen meine.

Für mich (in meinem Sprachgebiet) sind folgende Dialoge völlig idiomatisch und Alltagssprache:

A: Wo ist die Christina? (Im Norden nur ohne "die")
B1: Sie ist gerade weg. (Nord-Süd-Unterschied? Wie liegt die Sprachgrenze?)
B2: Sie ist schon weg.
Die Bedeutung der beisen B-Sätze ist etwa gleich, aber die Konnotationen sind verschieden, abhängig vom Kontext.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "gerade nicht da" bedeutet nur, dass er im Moment (jetzt gerade) nicht da ist, macht aber keine Aussage darüber, wann er gegangen ist oder wiederkommt. Es impliziert aber ein wenig, dass er normalerweise schon hätte da sein können.


Genau das ("gerade nicht da") drückt  "Der ist gerade/ im Moment weg." für mich aus.


----------



## elroy

Wer von Euch hält „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch? Es handelt sich um eine (umgangssprachliche) Elision von „gegangen“ bzw. einem Bewegungsverb, genauso wie bei „gerade weg“ mit der Bedeutung „gerade weg _gegangen_“ (und nicht „gerade _nicht da_“). Ob diese Art von Elision regionalbedingt ist?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wer von Euch hält „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch?


Ich. Das sagt man in meiner Umgebung oft.


----------



## Maguia

elroy said:


> Wer von Euch hält „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch?



Ich. Ursprünglich komme ich aus NRW und kenne diese Art Sätze auch in weiteren Ausführungen: 
Bin kurz in die Garage.
Bin eben mal im Keller _bzw._ Geh' eben mal in den Keller ('nen Kasten Bier holen).
Original meine Mutter: Bin eben mal in'n Garten, Petersilie holen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> Genauso ist es oben gemeint: Der Mann ist gerade weg (gegangen). Nicht: er ist momentan nicht da. Da würde ich sagen: Erwin ist im Moment nicht da.


Das sehe ich nicht so.

Für mich:
1) Er *ist* gerade weg. = Er ist gerade/ im Moment nicht da.
2) Er *ist *gerade *weggegangen/ weggefahren   *= Er ist soeben weggegangen/ weggefahren. - "gegangen" gehört unbedingt dazu, sonst Bedeutung 1)

 - außer mit eindeutigem Kontext,  z.B.
A: Wo ist denn Peter? Er war doch vorhin noch hier im Büro.
B: Du kommst zu spät, gerade ist er weg(gegangen).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Wer von Euch hält „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch?


Für mich ist es idiomatisch.
Auch: "Ich bin kurz im Laden."

Es ist oft eine Kurzform für: "Wenn jemand fragen sollte, kannst Du ihm sagen, dass ich im Laden/in den Laden bin.

Meist bedeutet es dann: Ich gehe jetzt mal kurz in den Laden und bleibe kurze Zeit dort." (Präsens wird für einen Vorgang bzw. Zustand in der Zukunft verwendet.)

Eine solche Form ist auch zum Vergleich:  "Ich bin dann mal weg." - Ich gehe jetzt mal für einige Zeit weg.

Wenn ich meiner Frau sage: "Ich bin in der Küche." - dann gehe ich erst anschließend  in die Küche. Es ist eine typische Redensart. Wörtlich verwenden kann man es zum Beispiel am Telefon.


----------



## anahiseri

JClaudeK said:


> :
> 1) Er *ist* gerade weg. = Er ist gerade/ im Moment nicht da.
> 2) Er *ist *gerade *weggegangen/ weggefahren   *= Er ist soeben weggegangen/ weggefahren. - "gegangen" gehört unbedingt dazu, sonst Bedeutung 1)



Ich glaube, es kommt einfach darauf an, ob auf *gerade* ein Verb folgt oder nicht. "*gerade" *hat halt  mit *sein* eine andere Bedeutung als mit einem Verb, dass Aktion oder Bewegung vermittelt. Und das finde ich auch logisch. (Oder linguistisch logisch)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch?


Ich würde das natürlich sofort verstehen, aber es ist für mich nicht in dem Sinne idiomatisch, als dass ich es selbst benutzen würde oder man es hier in Norddeutschland verwenden würde.

So etwas gibt es bei uns:

_Ich bin (dann) kurz im Laden.
= Ich werden für eine kurze Weile im Laden sein. (macht aber fast nur Sinn, wenn man dort arbeitet oder aufpasst oder dergleichen, nicht als Kunde)_



elroy said:


> Es handelt sich um eine (umgangssprachliche) Elision von „gegangen“ bzw. einem Bewegungsverb, genauso wie bei „gerade weg“ mit der Bedeutung „gerade weg _gegangen_“ (und nicht „gerade _nicht da_“). Ob diese Art von Elision regionalbedingt ist?


Ja, ich schätze, das wird regional sein.


Hutschi said:


> Eine solche Form ist auch zum Vergleich: "Ich bin dann mal weg." - Ich gehe jetzt mal für einige Zeit weg.


Das halte ich für überregional üblich. Mit "sein" funktioniert das, aber mit der Elision von "gegangen" funktioniert es für mich nicht.


----------



## Alemanita

Ein weiteres Beispiel mit einem elidierten Verb aus meinem täglichen Sprachgebrauch:

"Einer von euch wollte doch noch Brot holen?"
"Ja, Hans ist gerade los!" (=Hans ist soeben losgegangen, um das erwähnte Brot einzukaufen)


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> "Ja, Hans ist gerade los!" (=Hans ist soeben losgegangen, um das erwähnte Brot einzukaufen)


Ja, siehe #15, das halte auch ich für idiomatisch.

Allerdings analysiere und empfinde ich das ganz eindeutig nicht als "er ist losgegangen" sondern als Form von "los sein" (=unterwegs sein). Dieses Empfinden ist möglicherweise regional einfach unterschiedlich. 

Diese "gegangen"-Elisionen erscheinen meinem Sprachgefühl nicht sehr idiomatisch.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> "los sein" (=unterwegs sein).



Das ist mir völlig neu.

Heute war ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs, weil ich so viele Behördengänge hatte. -> Heute war ich den ganzen Tag los???, weil ich so viele Behördengänge hatte????

Ganz was anderes ist:

Nach dem gewonnenen Fußballspiel ist die ganze Meute los und hat die Innenstadt unsicher gemacht. -> ... sie sind losgezogen, sie haben sich aufgemacht, sie sind gestartet ...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe ebenfalls nicht, wie "unterwegs sein" durch "los sein" syntaktisch gebildet werden kann.

unterwegs sein: kontinuierliche Bewegung
los sein: Zustandsänderung. Es enthält implizit:_ Ich war da. Dann bin ich los(gegangen/gefahren etc., von da an bin ich unterwegs.)_

Pragmatisch ist aber die Bedeutung gleich. Ich denke, das meinte Kajjo.
Wenn man los ist, ist man unterwegs. Nur die grammatische Form ist verschieden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Wer von Euch hält „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch? Es handelt sich um eine (umgangssprachliche) Elision von „gegangen“ bzw. einem Bewegungsverb, genauso wie bei „gerade weg“ mit der Bedeutung „gerade weg _gegangen_“ (und nicht „gerade _nicht da_“). Ob diese Art von Elision regionalbedingt ist?


"Ich bin kurz in den Laden" kann ein Muttersprachler aus meiner Umgebung durchaus sagen, aber ich finde es auch in der Umgangssprache unschön (übermässig nachlässig).

"Gerade weg" würde ich _nicht_ als "gerade weggegangen" interpretieren, weil die gewöhnliche Bedeutung "gerade nicht da" lautet, und wenn die andere Bedeutung auch zulässig wäre, wäre mir der Ausdruck zu unklar, zweideutig.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es mit: "Ich bin kurz in die Stadt."?
Kontext: Ich schreibe es auf einen Zettel für meine Frau, ehe ich losgehe.

Mündlich verstehe ich, dass es problematisch sein kann. Ich bin ja noch da, wenn ich es sage. Das dient dann als Angabe für die Antwort, wenn jemand fragt.

Aber schriftlich sollte es idiomatisch sein.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es mit: "Ich bin kurz in die Stadt."?
> Kontext: Ich schreibe es auf einen Zettel für meine Frau, ehe ich losgehe.


Das passt noch ein wenig besser, aber wahrscheinlich würde ich schreiben "Ich bin kurz in _der_ Stadt". Ich wollte vorhin übrigens nicht behaupten, dass es nicht idiomatisch sei. Auch mündlich, erzählend, kann es idiomatisch sein.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> würde ich schreiben "Ich bin kurz in _der_ Stadt"


 Genau!


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich sind beide möglich. Je nach Wichtigkeit verwende ich das eine oder das andere. Wenn es um den Weg geht, "... in die ..." Wenn es um den Aufenthaltsort geht: "... in der ... "


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Wer von Euch hält „Ich bin kurz in den Laden“ für idiomatisch? Es handelt sich um eine (umgangssprachliche) Elision von „gegangen“ bzw. einem Bewegungsverb


Ja, idiomatisch. Elision von „gegangen“:  

Dann bin ich noch kurz in den Laden und hab mir eine Lowine gekauft.
=
Dann bin ich noch kurz in den Laden gegangen und habe mir eine Flasche Bier gekauft.


----------

